# Davids vs Contra. Come è andata?



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi qualcuno sa con certezza che cosa è successo in quel Trofeo Tim del 2002 tra Davids e Contra?
Davids e Contra ok si sono menati nel tunnel e l'olandese le ha prese di brutto (ferita sopra l'occhio perdendo tanto sangue), ma c'è chi dice che Ferrara ha dato un calcio a contra, così Abbiati gli ha detto "Ciro, da te non me l'aspettavo", chi dice che si sono rotolati per terra sputandosi e prendendosi a pugni.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2014)

Aldilà di tutto, sondaggì il "ce l'ha prese di brutto" non si può leggere.....


----------



## Marilson (6 Luglio 2014)

tu avevi 8 anni, non ci credo che ti ricordi qualcosa dell'episodio. Io ovviamente mi ricordo tutto


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2014)

L'unica cosa che ricordo bene è che da li a qualche giorno Contra ci ha salutato!


----------



## Serginho (7 Luglio 2014)

So solo che tutt'ora lo rimpiango considerato che in quel ruolo gioca Abate


----------



## hiei87 (7 Luglio 2014)

Erano gli anni in cui cacciavamo un giocatore perchè aveva avuto l'ardore di picchiare uno juventino e regalavamo il nostro portiere ai gobbi soltanto perchè il loro si era infortunato contro di noi. Loro, per tutta risposta, ci hanno rubato (almeno) due campionati...


----------



## Dave (7 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Erano gli anni in cui cacciavamo un giocatore perchè aveva avuto l'ardore di picchiare uno juventino e regalavamo il nostro portiere ai gobbi soltanto perchè il loro si era infortunato contro di noi. Loro, per tutta risposta, ci hanno rubato (almeno) due campionati...



.


----------



## diavolo (7 Luglio 2014)

Mitico Nosferatu,non gliene avrebbe date mai abbastanza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2014)

Forse una cosa che qualcuno di voi dimentica... CONTRA era forte !!! .. soltanto che , obbiettivamente aveva una testa da 12enne.. come Balo.... 

fatto sta che la leggenda narri di un Galliani che il giorno dopo la partita vendette su 2 piedi Contra... anche se io la partita la vidi però non ricordo il motivo scatenante la rissa ...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2014)

Io so semplicemente che Davids aveva fatto un fallaccio su un milanista (Gattuso credo), a Contra erano partiti i 5 minuti e aveva rifilato in calcio a Davids, il quale a sua volta aveva reagito. L'arbitro gli espelle e loro si menano vicino gli spogliatoi. Intervengono alcuni tipo Ferrara, Abbiati, ecc ma non riescono a fermarli.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forse una cosa che qualcuno di voi dimentica... CONTRA era forte !!! .. soltanto che , obbiettivamente aveva una testa da 12enne.. come Balo....
> 
> fatto sta che la leggenda narri di un Galliani che il giorno dopo la partita vendette su 2 piedi Contra... anche se io la partita la vidi però non ricordo il motivo scatenante la rissa ...



Sisi, era un pazzo scatenato, aveva la testa totalmente matta. Dopo quella vicenda per motivi proprio caratteriali venne venduto nonostante stesse facendo abbastanza bene a Milano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, era un pazzo scatenato, aveva la testa totalmente matta. Dopo quella vicenda *per motivi proprio caratteriali venne venduto* nonostante stesse facendo abbastanza bene a Milano.


La stessa cosa in quegli anni sarebbe successa a Balotelli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Luglio 2014)

Un grande, ma Galliani non vuole che si picchino i suoi cocchi juventini.


----------



## rossovero (7 Luglio 2014)

Di Cosmin ricordo 2 cose: aver menato il gobbo Davids e la bomba di sinistro all´incrocio dei pali nel derby. Chi meglio di lui?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Luglio 2014)

Aveva carattere da vendere il Cosmin. peccato che non sapeva controllarlo quel carattere


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2014)

I motivi della rissa non sono mai stati "accertati". Ufficialmente per ciò che era avvenuto in campo. Pare che la scintilla sia nata dopo un fallo di Davids, ma non mi sembra su Contra, ma suGattuso. Un fallaccio incredibile, che poteva anche costare caro a Ringhio. Fatto sta che Contra di tutta risposta tirò un calcione al costato se non ricordo male a Davids. Davids poi lo afferrò dal collo e scoppiò la rissa. espulsi entrambi... nel tunnel degli spogliatoio Davids aspettò Contra e se le diedero di santa ragione. Davids perse addirittura del sangue e urlava come un dannato, la polizia parlò di due "selvaggi". A iniziare però fu Davids, non Contra.
Fatto sta che a chiedere la cessione pare sia stato Ramaccioni in persona, che aveva assistito alla scena e aveva provato a separare i due.

Contra era una testa di m.erda... Erano anni abbastanza mediocri per noi, però si sapevano gestire perfettamente le cose "interne", come ad esempio lo spogliatoio. Chi gravitava attorno al Milan diceva che Contra era una testa calda, ma al di fuori non è mai uscito nulla.
La rissa con Davids non fu il motivo della cessione, ma la goccia che fece traboccare il vaso, per alcuni addirittura il pretesto... anche perché Contra era davvero un buon terzino, sebbene non fosse un'ira di Dio soprattutto in fase difensiva.

Ricordo bene però un dettaglio... che prima di quell'episodio e quindi della cessione, il Milan era fortemente interessato a Chivu, all'epoca all'Ajax, per formare il duo difensivo della nazionale Rumena. Saltò Chivu che restò all'Ajax un altro anno, e saltò pure Contra, che venne ceduto.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa in quegli anni sarebbe successa a Balotelli.



In quei tempi c'erano soldi da buttare, ci potevamo permettere di regalare pur di non vedere più certa gente con la nostra maglia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I motivi della rissa non sono mai stati "accertati". Ufficialmente per ciò che era avvenuto in campo. Pare che la scintilla sia nata dopo un fallo di Davids, ma non mi sembra su Contra, ma suGattuso. Un fallaccio incredibile, che poteva anche costare caro a Ringhio. Fatto sta che Contra di tutta risposta tirò un calcione al costato se non ricordo male a Davids. Davids poi lo afferrò dal collo e scoppiò la rissa. espulsi entrambi... nel tunnel degli spogliatoio Davids aspettò Contra e se le diedero di santa ragione. Davids perse addirittura del sangue e urlava come un dannato, la polizia parlò di due "selvaggi". A iniziare però fu Davids, non Contra.
> Fatto sta che a chiedere la cessione pare sia stato Ramaccioni in persona, che aveva assistito alla scena e aveva provato a separare i due.



Davids pure era un pazzo scatenato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tu avevi 8 anni, non ci credo che ti ricordi qualcosa dell'episodio. Io ovviamente mi ricordo tutto



Era estate, stavo giocando in piazza con gli amichetti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutto, sondaggì il "ce l'ha prese di brutto" non si può leggere.....



Sei andato OT. Un bel Ban.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sei andato OT. Un bel Ban.


----------

